# Rides for low rated passangers should be more expansive



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

If lyft and uber can deactivate drivers accounts due to low rating, trips for low rated passangers should be more expansive. It will be challange for passangers as well. Ride price should be different for high rated passangers than for law rated passangers. What do you think


----------



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

Price of rides should be connected with passangers ratings as well.


----------



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

Problematic pax should pay more. It should be like their credit score, if their score is low they should pay more.


----------



## TurkUber (Dec 24, 2015)

You do know how easy it is to make a new passenger account right? It doesnt ask for any verification or anything. I made an account for myself, my brother, my father with the same credit card. Heck I can make one for my dog if I wanted to!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Creative idea. Excellent concept. These companies, however, are usually not very interested in pursuing this kind of thing. They have skewed all policy to favor passengers at the expense of drivers.

Case in point...the rating system. Drivers are highly impacted by the ratings, passengers, well not so much. There's basically no consequences for passengers who misbehave AND rate drivers capriciously. Passengers may rate you with a 1 and are not required to provide any comment explaining why they may be dissatisfied. There's no "in app" mechanism for passengers to comment, is there?

The perfect Uber would value both drivers and passengers equally. The perfect Uber would inform both drivers and passengers equally. A perfect Uber would stay out of pricing the trips altogether. Drivers and passengers really don't need Uber involved in pricing. They can negotiate for themselves.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

To answer your question, I think Uber is treating all of it's drivers like crap and they have been for a long time. 
Our rates in San Diego are, 0 base, .10 per minute & .90 per mile. 
Uber is a joke, along with these fares.


----------



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

Horsebm said:


> To answer your question, I think Uber is treating all of it's drivers like crap and they have been for a long time.
> Our rates in San Diego are, 0 base, .10 per minute & .90 per mile.
> Uber is a joke, along with these fares.


in los angeles it is the same...I think that drivers should create some kind of union to protect our interests. as uber and lyft stated they are not transportation companies, so as drivers we should treat them also as only hardware provider, but NOT AS OUR BOSS. they only should provide with hardware..period. they cant dictate us what to do...


----------



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

TurkUber said:


> You do know how easy it is to make a new passenger account right? It doesnt ask for any verification or anything. I made an account for myself, my brother, my father with the same credit card. Heck I can make one for my dog if I wanted to!


I understand your point, but anyway they can track credit cards. as I mentioned in my posts, lyft and uber are only software provider, so they just need to provide us with that software. they are not allowed to dictate us rules.


----------



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

stuber said:


> Creative idea. Excellent concept. These companies, however, are usually not very interested in pursuing this kind of thing. They have skewed all policy to favor passengers at the expense of drivers.
> 
> Case in point...the rating system. Drivers are highly impacted by the ratings, passengers, well not so much. There's basically no consequences for passengers who misbehave AND rate drivers capriciously. Passengers may rate you with a 1 and are not required to provide any comment explaining why they may be dissatisfied. There's no "in app" mechanism for passengers to comment, is there?
> 
> The perfect Uber would value both drivers and passengers equally. The perfect Uber would inform both drivers and passengers equally. A perfect Uber would stay out of pricing the trips altogether. Drivers and passengers really don't need Uber involved in pricing. They can negotiate for themselves.


as drivers we can create our own rules. we can reject any pax with lower rating.


----------



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

Horsebm said:


> To answer your question, I think Uber is treating all of it's drivers like crap and they have been for a long time.
> Our rates in San Diego are, 0 base, .10 per minute & .90 per mile.
> Uber is a joke, along with these fares.


I used to drive 6-8 hours daily with minimum $50 net income, but now I am driving 1 hour every 2 days. with this gas prices ($2.67) and this low fairs there is no reason for me to waste my money and my car for making money for uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

lyyft said:


> If lyft and uber can deactivate drivers accounts due to low rating, trips for low rated passangers should be more expansive. It will be challange for passangers as well. Ride price should be different for high rated passangers than for law rated passangers. What do you think


If that were the case wouldn't we all rate everyone 1* to get the rates up?


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If that were the case wouldn't we all rate everyone 1* to get the rates up?


No kidding. I would start 1* everyone with no shame.


----------



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

1* rating should be reasonable. we should have explanation for that. remember we are not only drivers but can be passengers as well.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

lyyft said:


> 1* rating should be reasonable. we should have explanation for that. remember we are not only drivers but can be passengers as well.


Wow. My point went right over your head.


----------



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

once I had a pax. was a young guy u sat in front and started to dig in my stuff. when I asked what is he doing he replied back that he need an aux cable...hello... I politely explained that first he should ask after he should get my permission. he accepted and told me that he was sorry. after I gave him 5* and got back 5* as well.


----------



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Wow. My point went right over your head.


that's your problem


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Wow. My point went right over your head.


Suppose we could try the classic lesson "Tragedy of the Commons," but we may be wasting our time.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

lyyft said:


> in los angeles it is the same...I think that drivers should create some kind of union to protect our interests. as uber and lyft stated they are not transportation companies, so as drivers we should treat them also as only hardware provider, but NOT AS OUR BOSS. they only should provide with hardware..period. they cant dictate us what to do...


I believe Ubers posture will be altered once the lawsuit has concluded and a legal decision is rendered. I can't wait for that day.
Karma always has a way of catching up with you.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

lyyft said:


> I used to drive 6-8 hours daily with minimum $50 net income, but now I am driving 1 hour every 2 days. with this gas prices ($2.67) and this low fairs there is no reason for me to waste my money and my car for making money for uber.


I totally agree with you.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

berserk42 said:


> Suppose we could try the classic lesson "Tragedy of the Commons," but we may be wasting our time.


 Well if you consider the drivers the commons, and the pax who don't tip the ones taking advantage---then HOPEFULLY it will apply as the good drivers drop out/don't give good customer service and the service goes to sh** for all.

But that would be a good thing in the long run IMHO as usually what happens then is the community comes together and gets on those who are ruining it by being selfish.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Why is it when we see a rider with a low rating we universally accept that he's a problem passenger. But when we see a driver with a low rating we must agree that the rating is arbitrary and unfair?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

stuber said:


> Creative idea. Excellent concept. These companies, however, are usually not very interested in pursuing this kind of thing. They have skewed all policy to favor passengers at the expense of drivers.
> 
> Case in point...the rating system. Drivers are highly impacted by the ratings, passengers, well not so much. There's basically no consequences for passengers who misbehave AND rate drivers capriciously. Passengers may rate you with a 1 and are not required to provide any comment explaining why they may be dissatisfied. There's no "in app" mechanism for passengers to comment, is there?
> 
> The perfect Uber would value both drivers and passengers equally. The perfect Uber would inform both drivers and passengers equally. A perfect Uber would stay out of pricing the trips altogether. Drivers and passengers really don't need Uber involved in pricing. They can negotiate for themselves.


That's a great idea for a competing app.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

lyyft said:


> If lyft and uber can deactivate drivers accounts due to low rating, trips for low rated passangers should be more expansive. It will be challange for passangers as well. Ride price should be different for high rated passangers than for law rated passangers. What do you think


I don't agree cos some " high rated" pax are assholes too.I think the pax with really low ratings should also be deactivated


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Why is it when we see a rider with a low rating we universally accept that he's a problem passenger. But when we see a driver with a low rating we must agree that the rating is arbitrary and unfair?


We don't cos riders don't like to take those drivers and they still get deactivated.For the pax if you ask them they usually have had incidents that lead to the low score.Drivers generally always give 5's to pax so if they have a low rating it's usually well deserved


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lyyft said:


> If lyft and uber can deactivate drivers accounts due to low rating, trips for low rated passangers should be more expansive.


Actually, the TNCs need not make it more expensive. This is what they should do. The TNCs should re-instate all de-activated drivers. They will be restricted to low rated passengers on UberX and can run any Uber Stool or Lyft Line requests, but they run those only. They do not get any UberX passengers with acceptable ratings. You restrict the low rated passengers and Uber Stool/Lyft Line passengers to the low rated drivers, as well. Both deserve each other.

That way, the worst passengers will get the worst drivers and vice versa. All will be good and right with the world and everybody likes iced tea. (Apologies to Donovan Leach).


----------



## Papa Sarducci (Jun 20, 2016)

More expansive how? Should it cover more area?


----------

